# First cycle. H-drol. PCT question



## PainandGain (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys. I have decided to run a 4 week cycle of H-drol clone.

This is the formula: 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol

I am 21.
Been training for 6 years on and off, but strictly for the past 2 years.
I will be eating about 500 cals above maintenance.

Current weight is 180. I'm 6'2".

My question concerning PCT is this:
I want to use OTC supps and I figure a 4 week cycle of h-drol won't be too suppressive so how does this look?

Week 1-4: Post Cycle Support 4 caps ED
               Cycle support 2 scoops ED
               ZMA 3 caps ED

Do you think this is sufficient or should I add an anti-cortisol? or i3c?


----------



## nni (Mar 27, 2009)

honestly your pct is weak. zma doesnt boost test. cycle support is not enough as a solo product. i would add an actual ai if you are looking to do all otc. something with 6-bromo would be ideal.

for anti cortisol go with lean xtreme.


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok well I researched more and found this product:


Reversitol

This is supposed to be all in one pct.

Has 6-bromo, ATD, and I3c.
Also has trans-resveratrol


----------



## njmuscles (Apr 2, 2009)

are there any sides known from taking Reversitol?  It seems to be the PCT of choice from what Im reading (although thats subjective) and looks pretty good to me.  As mentioned above its an all in one PCT which makes sense why its probably the choice for many.  Can anyone chime in on the sides of Reversitol?


----------



## nni (Apr 2, 2009)

it is not an all in one pct. it is a stack of ai's. dont buy into the marketing so much.


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 2, 2009)

why dont you just get some liquid tamoxifen online?


----------



## njmuscles (Apr 2, 2009)

wish i knew where


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 3, 2009)

nni said:


> it is not an all in one pct. it is a stack of ai's. dont buy into the marketing so much.



So make a better suggestion for OTC.

Also to the other guy about Tamoxifen.
Come on dude, its a 4 week cycle of one of the weakest PH's.
Why would I buy something like that for PCT?


----------



## nni (Apr 3, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> So make a better suggestion for OTC.
> 
> Also to the other guy about Tamoxifen.
> Come on dude, its a 4 week cycle of one of the weakest PH's.
> Why would I buy something like that for PCT?



well the typical is an ai, and some kind of overall test booster with a free test booster later in the cycle.

i would start off with an ai (reversitol, novedex, 6-oxo, 6-bromo etc. ideally i would do 6-bromo standalone). after a week i would add in activate xtreme (or a similar product). finally for cortisol i would add lean xtreme. i think people tend to overdo it on pct's, but i like bromo + actX.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 3, 2009)

Post Cycle Support works very well for a h-drol pct. No Cycle Support is needed during this pct because a SERM is not being used. Use the Cycle Support before and during the cycle.

Cycle Support

Post Cycle Support


----------

